# ГОСТЕВАЯ КНИГА, ОБЪЯВЛЕНИЯ И ПРОЧЕЕ > Вайшнавское медиа >  Новости проекта KrishnaTube

## Sukhananda das

Уважаемые Дамы и Господа, дорогие Вайшнавы. В этой теме я буду выкладывать новости проекта KrishnaTube (надеюсь, что кому-то он окажется полезным), а также обращаться к вам с различного рода вопросами, которые помогут мне в его развитии. 

*Цели и Направления развития.*

Я задумал KrishnaTube как информационный проект для русскоязычных (на данный момент) вайшнавов. В настоящее время есть несколько направлений его развития, а именно:

1. *Новостной Агрегатор TUBE* расположен на самом сайте https://krishnatube.ru на вкладке TUBE. Он отображает информацию из разных социальных сетей, разбитых на такие рубрики, как Новости, Проповедь, Музыка, Образование, Блоги и т.д. Такой подход очень удобен для быстрого просмотра текущих новостей. 

Буду благодарен за новые качественные источники для этих рубрик. К сожалению соц. сеть FB не отдает свои данные, точнее отдает, но только с тех страниц, в которых я администратор. Поэтому, по крайней мере пока, сотрудничество с ней не получится. Остальные соц. сети ВК, Твиттер, Инста, Ютуб, а также RSS показали хорошую и стабильную работу с этим агрегатором. В некоторые разделы я включил и англоязычные источники (например в Новостях это Твиттер ИСККОН Ньюс), наверное это оправдано, так как многие знают английский и могут понять смысл или как в случае с инстаграмом ББГС и ИДС все понятно без слов. 

Итак, какие еще стабильные, востребованные и качественные источники информации (из любых рубрик) вы знаете? Пожалуйста, пишите. 

2. *Аудио-сервис  KrishnaTube на облачном сервисе SoundCloud* https://soundcloud.com/krishnatube/sets SoundCloud - это скорость и удобство работы, а также возможность встроить аудио-трек или плей-лист на ваш сайт или блог. Хочется, чтобы как можно больше вайшнавов и всех заинтересованных людей могли пользоваться качественным аудио-сервисом с большой коллекцией Лекций и Музыки.

Для удобства использования скачивайте бесплатное мобильное приложение SoundCloud для Андроид https://play.google.com/store/apps/d...dcloud.android и АйОС https://apps.apple.com/us/app/soundcloud/id336353151 регистрируйтесь и подписывайтесь на KrishnaTube.

Лекции Шрилы Прабхупады на русском удобно разбиты на плей-листы по произведениям и внутри по датам. Музыка по исполнителям. 

У меня *БОЛЬШАЯ просьба* к тем, у кого есть качественные записи вайшнавской музыки различных исполнителей. Пожалуйста, дайте ссылки для скачивания или как-то свяжитесь со мной, чтобы обсудить этот вопрос. На разного рода трекерах часто хромает качество или практически никого нет на раздаче. Спасибо  :vanca calpa: 

Возможно закачивание тематических семинаров общепризнанных и авторитетных авторов. Пожалуйста, пишите, предлагайте. 

3. *Календарь ИСККОН* расположен на сайте по ссылке https://krishnatube.ru/calendar

Это обычный солнечный календарь каких-то событий, интересных для российского ИСККОН, ведь часто мы хотим знать, что именно происходило в этот день или месяц много лет назад. Сейчас в Календарь занесено 35 событий - это Дни рождения Гуру, Регистрация международного и российского ИСККОН, другие памятные даты. 

В связи с этим просьба к читающим. Если вы знаете даты начала каки-то крупных проектов ИСККОН или дни рождения Фестивалей ИСККОН или дни рождения общин ИСККОН в городах России и т.д. пожалуйста, пишите. Только помните, что важен именно определенный день, а не «приблизительно в конце месяца или года». Большое спасибо.

4. *КАРТА ИСККОН* https://krishnatube.ru/map-iskcon показывает Каталог общин и поселений ИСККОН по всему миру. Если вы знаете центр ИСККОН, поселение, кафе, не обозначенные на карте или найдете на карте какие-то несоответствия, пожалуйста, сообщите мне. 

Этот проект был начат, как VEDAMAP на сайте https://vedamap.ru Собственно, он им и остался, я лишь помогаю его развивать. 

5. Есть еще интересное направление, которое я собираюсь запустить весной. О нем я расскажу немного позже. 

--- Ваши предложения и вопросы, пожалуйста, пишите или в этой теме или мне в личные сообщения или через форму обратной связи на сайте https://krishnatube.ru/contact

*СПАСИБО ЗА ВНИМАНИЕ*  :vanca calpa:

----------


## Sukhananda das

- Похоже, что появился доступ к ленте публичных страниц FB. В связи с этим добавил парочку (те, какие сам недавно смотрел) - ISKCON News и Вегетарианские вкусняшки. 

- Что касается новостей от различных храмов ИСККОН из разных социальных сетей, то я уже делал это и это был перебор. Поэтому, что касается мирового и российского ИСККОН, то я решил ограничится новостями. 

- Представляются интересными и полезными образовательные проекты, реально улучшающие качество сознания Кришны вайшнавов, а также какие-то тематические блоги экспертов, оказывающих консультации и обучающие полезным навыкам и наукам (за небольшую плату или бесплатно). Если вы знаете таких, напишите о них.

----------


## Алексей Ж.

Может пригодится ?
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jt6U...GbS&index=30&t
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kil1...GbS&index=31&t

----------


## Sukhananda das

> Может пригодится ?
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jt6U...GbS&index=30&t
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kil1...GbS&index=31&t


Спасибо, Алексей. Я обязательно ознакомлюсь с этими записями  :vanca calpa:

----------


## Sukhananda das

*Вопрос* - какие возможности предоставляет Телеграм-бот? Чему его можно обучить в связи с проектом KrishnaTube, что было бы полезно вайшнавам? Если есть специалисты, напишите пожалуйста, в личку - пообщаемся приватно.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> 3. *Календарь ИСККОН* расположен на сайте по ссылке https://krishnatube.ru/calendar


Случайно наткнулась на еще одну отличную дату для календаря - 


1 июня - Всемирный день молока

----------


## Sukhananda das

Raja Kumari dasi, отличная идея  :good:

----------


## Sukhananda das

Новости проекта KrishnaTube.

- Добавлены Аудио треки на KrishnaTube в SoundCloud https://soundcloud.com/krishnatube/sets 

- Источником новостей помимо сайта KrishnaTube.ru с его вкладкой TUBE будет аккаунт KrishnaTube в Twitter https://twitter.com/krishnatube Из этого аккаунта новости будут ретранслироваться на Канал KrishnaTube в Telegram https://t.me/krishnatube 
В этой связи Аккаунты Vedamap Вконтакте и FB перестают быть новостными и останутся как представительства Общей Карты контактов ИСККОН.  

- Тем, кто хочет получать информацию из всех аккаунтов проекта KrishnaTube, я рекомендую подписаться на наш Канал KrishnaTube в Telegram https://t.me/krishnatube Туда будет стекаться информация отовсюду.

- Начинаются воскресные прямые эфиры с обзором Новостей Харе Кришна на нашем Youtube Канале KrishnaTube https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCRm...mAzL-qm0HXNWEg Начало эфира в 11.00 (время Московское). Записи эфиров будут доступны на этом же Youtube Канале. В этой связи, если у вас есть новости, которые вы считаете важными и которыми хотите поделиться с другими, пожалуйста, пишите мне через форму обратной связи на сайте https://krishnatube.ru/contact/

- Аккаунт Rasamelody в Инстаграм https://www.instagram.com/rasamelody/ является моим личным аккаунтом и его тематика - это то, что меня окружает в настоящий момент, то есть Таиланд - животные, цветы, пейзажи, люди и т.д. 

Снова обращаюсь к вам с просьбой участвовать в развитии этого проекта или какой-то его части. Нужна информация:

- Знаете общины ИСККОН не отмеченные на общей карте ИСККОН https://krishnatube.ru/map-iskcon/ ? Пожалуйста, напишите нам со ссылкой на аккаунт этой общины в любой соц. сети. напоминаю вам, что любой человек может использовать эту карту на своем сайте или блоге. 
- Знаете о каком-то значимом событии ИСККОН, которого нет в нашем Календаре https://krishnatube.ru/calendar/ ? Пожалуйста, напишите нам. 
- У вас есть интересная Новость, которой вы хотите поделиться со всеми? Пожалуйста, напишите нам. 
- У вас есть предложения по улучшению работы проекта KrishnaTube? Пожалуйста, напишите нам.

Всем здоровья и удачи  :good:

----------


## Sukhananda das

Харе Кришна  :vanca calpa:  

Загрузил Аудио-архив Шрилы Прабхупады на английском языке за 1966-1969 годы на Аккаунт KrishnaTube на сервисе SoundCloud. Продолжу это начинание до полной и окончательной загрузки. Также добавил музыкальные треки различных исполнителей. Приложения SoundCloud есть как для Андроид, так и для МакОС. Загружайте, регистрируйтесь и пользуйтесь!

----------


## Sukhananda das

Харе Кришна  :vanca calpa: 

- Полный Аудио-архив (на английском) Шрилы Прабхупады 1966-1977 на SoundCloud по ссылке https://soundcloud.com/krishnatube/sets Прокрутите ленту для нахождения нужного вам плейлиста, а в самом плейлисте для нахождения нужного трека. Плейлисты Аудио-архива сформированы по годам, а записи в плейлистах Аудио-архива расположены в хронологическом порядке.

- Коллекция лекций Шрилы Прабхупады (на русском), прокрутите ленту для нахождения нужного вам плейлиста. Плейлисты Лекций Шрилы Прабхупады на русском сформированы по произведениям (Бхагавад Гиты, Шримад Бхагаватам Песнь 1 и т.д.), а записи в плейлистах расположены в порядке нумерации стихов. 

- Вайшнавская музыка, Аудиокниги, Мантры. 

Для удобства использования загрузите бесплатное приложение SoundCloud для Андроид устройств или МакОС  :pandit:  

Андроид https://play.google.com/store/apps/d...dcloud.android
МакОС https://apps.apple.com/us/app/soundcloud/id336353151

Спасибо вам всем за возможность быть полезным  :vanca calpa:

----------


## Sukhananda das

Харе Кришна  :vanca calpa: 

KrishnaTube на SoundCloud

- Воспоминания о Прабхупаде на русском https://soundcloud.com/krishnatube/s...a-memories-rus

- Prabhupada Memories на английском https://soundcloud.com/krishnatube/s...upada-memories

KrishnaTube.ru

- Краткая биография Прабхупады https://krishnatube.ru/category/prab...ada-biography/ разбита на три периода его жизни. Если заметите неточности, пожалуйста, напишите. 

- Фотоархив в виде слайд-шоу https://krishnatube.ru/category/prab...photo-archive/

Продолжение следует...

----------

